# Polyp in womb



## BBhope

Hi all,

I was due to start my third cycle of FET. Unfortunately it called cancelled after the first scan because they discovered a Polyp, which now needs to be removed. 

I read about it on the web and have been re-assuerd that' it's not anything too serious (well provided it's not cancerous or anything).

Does anyone have any stories to share about polyps? Has anyone been successful to conceive after removing the polyp?

Thanks in advance for your help.

BBhope


----------



## Jamima

Hi,

On my first fresh IVF cycle they thought they saw a polyp on my baseline scan so cycle was abandoned, I was absolutely devasted and hysterical, I cried on the Nurse, my husband wasnt with me I rang him crying my eyes out    and don't know how I managed to drive home.  

Only waited a few weeks and had hysteroscopy to remove it, (I was told polyp was nothing worry about like a sort of skin tag) but when they looked, there wasn't there.  They said it could have been a cyst they saw on ultrasound that may have burst in the mean time.  

Chin up, big hugs   xx


----------



## BBhope

Hi Jamima,

Thanks for your response. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you previously but I can see from the information below that you're on your 2WW. Wish you all the best.

I'm hoping to hear from the hospital soon and have this polyp removed. I'm on the NHS so it may take a while.

Hopefully I can have a fresh start and get a bfp on my next cycle. I've already had 2 bfns' so not sure how I can handle anymore bad news.


----------



## UK-Canuck

Hi BBHope

I've just been told I've got a polyp, first attempt to go private with removal was rejected by my work insurance - but think that was partly to do with rather poor referal letter from GP, but off to NHS appt on Friday with Gynae to discuss again - think it will be slow process with my NHS, but hoping we can perhaps have another go with the private healthcare to do it.  GP was being a bit cautious about mention of fertility related anything on referal letter, which then meant she didn't really explain why it needed removing.  

Also off to Lister for initial appoinment on Tues next week and scan so will see what they say then too.

Hope this isn't too belated for you but have only just seen this thread, but happy to share any info from my two appts later if they might be of any use.

Canuck


----------

